# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dual consciousness

## acillis

has anyone else experienced being, fully in reality and the dream world at the same time? and i dont mean day dreaming ::roll::  
i have but not that many times. dual consciousness: The sensation of having the consciousness at two locations at once. Common when consciously leaving the body. 

the reason i am posting this today is simple, someone on this forum believes i actually made this term up. i told him he needs alot more research into the matter, in the nicest way i could.
but i want to know how many people on this forum actually know what dual consciousness actually is, is this the first time you heard of it? doesnt matter you just learnt something new ::D: 
i was actually quite honored that this person believes i made this up ::D: 
have anyone  else here experienced this?

----------


## alfy984

With our brains being the most advanced piece of technology on this planet I wouldn't doubt the ability to be in two places at once.  I may have experienced something like this on shrooms once.  I felt like i was myself sittingon a couch, but i was also another me inside my head dancing to techno music.

----------


## Snivellus

I think I have. It usually happens right when I'm slipping into a LD from SP. I've felt my dream arm lift while also being aware of my two real arms. Another time it felt like I had two sets of eyes. If I'd open my dream eyes, they felt "stuck" to my real eyes. Without proper control, I'd somehow open both eyes, and see a weird blurry cross between the real world and the dream world. (I could also feel the 2 sets of eyes opening separately.)

Is this what you mean?

----------


## Shift

Definitely, especially when I was less experienced with LDing and would wake up as I became lucid. There would be times when I was both in the dream and desperately clinging to my dreamscape to stay grounded, and at the same time conscious of lying in my bed and waking up. I could feel my eyes shut even though they were open and looking around, I could feel my body laying in bed even though I was grabbing things and trying to get the texture out of it. Is this what you mean?

----------


## acillis

sure :smiley: 
im feeling dual consciousness like sleep paralysis has different levels to it

----------


## craig

When an interuption occurs the dream starts to fade. Sometimes I can correct the disturbance without letting go. 
One time along time ago, I was actually able to open one eye and look around the room whilst dreamming. I wasn't supposed to be sleeping.

----------


## Bonsay

This happens to me all the time. Why would this be called dual consciousness? The only thing I see in mine and other peoples examples is conflicting information. External and internal input all cramped together when you're waking up or falling asleep.

I never said you made the term up. I said you made "it" up because I couldn't find any information about it and what you described was just some dream phenomena that had nothing to do with having two consciousness. Something that I can't comprehend. 
The only sensible information on dual consciousness I could find was:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_consciousness
http://www.psywww.com/intropsych/ch0...lit-brain.htmlhttp://www.psywww.com/intropsych/ch0...lit-brain.html
serendip.brynmawr.edu/bb/neuro/neuro00/web2/Lee.html

And nothing I could find would offer the same explanation as you did. I'm sorry if I'm totally wrong, but please, if this "term" is such common knowledge, then inform me by at least linking something credible.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Yes I have experienced the double eye overlay of dream and reality but I wouldn't really say its a dual consciousness. More like having an extra set of sensory input points, like having 4 eyes and since that's not normal for the human brain, its logical that it seems a bit odd or like being in two places at once. If you could wire a camera into the human nervous system it would essentially be the same i would imagine.

Cheers

----------


## archdreamer

I've often experienced both my dream situation and my real one (usually in bed) simultaneously, but I've never heard it refered to as 'dual conciousness', as as far as I know. Sounds like a bit of a misnomer, as it's not really 'having two conciousnesses (I just made that word up; I think English may be missing a plural there)' but more like 'having additional layers of experience'.

----------


## craig

Maybe you could call it dual conscience instead of dual consciousness. To know the difference in what we can do there, and what we're not supposed to do here. Validity is slowly being backed by others experience, just need to agree on the observation and terminology.

----------


## poliganometry

I've had moments where i was still recieving sensations from the waking world (touch and audio) while recieving 'made up' sensations from my dream.

I don't think it is a dual conscience, it is just distal nerves being fired with simulated nerve firings in your brain.

----------


## craig

Yeah, your right. the only thing dual about it is perception. Whether or not it is simulated, is normal or paranormal. Have had physical reaction to HH. This all still derives from one entity, ourselves.

----------


## tranquilitybytrey

I've seen full books on this topic. Amazon baby.

----------


## apachama

I've experienced this in dreams. Mostly with my real body and my dream body but sometimes with two dream bodies.

----------


## acillis

whoa! i cant imagine that!

----------


## archdreamer

> I've experienced this in dreams. Mostly with my real body and my dream body but sometimes with two dream bodies.



Incidentally, that's roughly the advanced task this month.

----------


## dream_seeker

I had a very weird dream once like this "I was very ill i had some kind of nasty flu or some thing. Any way i was asleep on my bed in this reality dreaming about laying on a bed having a dream  ::shock::  I herd some scary voices and i woke up and got out of bed i said "who are you" and the voice said "ME!" very angry and loudly. I became more scared and opened the door to my room and looked out into the hall way. I could see the light shinning though the window it was very bright almost appeared to be solid light I could not see any one else and felt very odd. after this i lay back down on to the bed and went back to sleep. 

But reminding you that this was going back to sleep within the dream. 2 days later i woke up in to this reality.

----------

